# Weiterschaltbedingungen und Befehle anzeigen



## Ricko (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo SPS'ler

ich möchte am Multipanel die Befehle die im aktuellen Schritt (Nr.)ausgegeben werden, anzeigen.
Gleichzeitig die Weiterschaltbedingungen, die für den nächsten Schritt    (Nr.+1)  gelten (meistens (70%) sind das Rückmeldungen des akt.Schrittes).
Schrittkette (im FUP) läuft und das Bild im WinCC flexible ist auch fertig.
Es ist eine lineare S.kette mit 10 Schritten. Damit die Kette nicht so schnell schaltet, gibt es 2s Verzögerung für den nächsten Schritt.
Das Ganze ist als Hilfe für den Bediener gedacht.

Nun aber eine Frage - sollte ich lieber die Weiterschaltbedingungen des aktuellen Schrittes anzeigen ?
- die sind aber erfüllt und Befehle ausgegeben !


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

hallo,

ich habe im Panel immer ein Ausgabefeld projektiert, dem eine Textlixte hinterlegt ist. Je nach Wert der zugehörigen Variable erscheint die entsprechende Textzeile.
In einem eigenen FC übergebe ich der Variable nur noch den aktuell gewollten Wert (z.Bsp. Schritt 5 schreibt eine 5 in die Variable und im Panel wird dann die Zeile 5 ausgegeben). 
So "sage" ich dem Bediener was er zu tun hat, bzw gebe zusätzliche Infos aus. (Nicht zu Allem eignet sich die Funktion Störmeldung oder Betriebsmeldung in den Panels)
Somit bist du in der Kommunikation mit dem Bediener komplett frei.

Gruß Bär


----------



## peter(R) (20 Dezember 2009)

Idealerweise natürlich beides !!!
Wenn das Panel groß genug ist zB. wie folgt:

akt. Schritt   5    Hubtisch heben          weiter mit    Hubtisch oben

das stößt man bei komplexeren Weiterschaltbedingungen natürlich ziemlich schnell an Grenzen. Hat man mal 10 Weiterschaltbedingungen um einen Schritt weiter zu schalten wird es eng.
In diesem Fall "verstecke" ich die Weiterschaltbedingungen evtl. in einem weiteren "Hilfsbild" das ggf. per Tastendruck aufgeufen kann. Dann kann man sogar die einzelnen Weiterschaltbedingungen mit einem Farbumschlag versehen (grün für erreich und rot für nicht erreicht). Damit hat der Bediener dann im Normalfall nur die notwendige Information (Schritt 5 aktiv) im Fehlerfall kann er aber sofort per Tastendruck die Weiterschaltbedingungen für diesen Schritt (erreicht, nicht erreicht) inklusive des aktuellen Zustandes aufrufen.
Meine Erfahrung ist, daß ein Bild, das alle verfügbaren Informationen auf einmal anzeigt schnell unübersichtlich wird.
Ausgegeben wird das natürlich über eine Textliste nicht über Betriebs- oder Störmeldungen.

peter(R)


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2009)

Wir haben früher auch Schritt und Transaktion angezeigt.
Haben es aber irgendwann verworfen, weil der Nutzen im keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand steht.
Wir haben einen "Bewegungsbaustein". Damit überwachen wir die Rückmeldungen und die Laufzeiten der einzelnen Bewegungen. Sowohl im Einrichten als auch in Automatik. Klemmt was, so wirft der Baustein eine entsprechende Meldung.
z.B. "Laufzeit Arbeitsstellung - Hubtisch verriegeln".
Damit haben wir wesentlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit der Schrittanzeige.

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal PDiag und ProAgent anschauen. Ist auch ganz interessant, kostet halt (leider) Geld

Gruß
Dieter


----------

